# Where to find a replacement engine



## jamesmthompson2022 (5 mo ago)

I have a 1969 simplicity 3212h it had a Briggs and Stratton in it but had some problems finding a new coil bracket for so i would like to know where i can find a new engine to put in it and it has to be horizontal shaft so i can hook up my hydrostatic shaft to it


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Did your engine run well prior to the coil issues?
The only "coil bracket" I am aware of is built into the "coil" pack and it mounts to the casting. 
Check this one out for $60: Magneto Armature [591459] for Lawn Equipments | eReplacement Parts .....does it look like this?
Briggs and others offer new horizontal engines of the 13hp range in the $500-$800 range but not a direct swap. I think you probably have a 1" keyed output shaft that you'd need to match up, amongst other details.


----------

